# Show us where you are quarantined



## phinds (Apr 3, 2020)

Not an outside pic of your house or whatever, but where you get your work done due to forced stay-at-home and a word or two of description.

I'll start:

The difference between this and the pre-quarantine look is ... hm ... well, it's ... hm ... well, it's ... hm ... OK, OK, it's exactly the same. 

Wait ... there IS a difference. Pre-quarantine I usually had a better haircut 

The books are about half of my collection of books about wood (not about wood*working*, just about wood) and there are pieces of wood all over the place. (Lots more in boxes around the floor behind me)

The sheet behind my left shoulder folds out and is where I take my wood pics.

Pay no attention to the gecko; he's harmless.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2020)

during the morning hours I'm here....



 

In the evening after dinner I'm here....


 

Around 12 midnite, I'm here...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 183912


oh nice picture of your pc....but how bout standing back about 5ft and let's see the whole room.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2020)

Paul, what is that picture on the wall?


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> oh nice picture of your pc....but how bout standing back about 5ft and let's see the whole room.


back is against the wall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2020)

Daytime I'm here.


 

 

 
Night time I'm on the couch with a tablet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## phinds (Apr 4, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Paul, what is that picture on the wall?


Unfortunately this pic is not in focus but I was too lazy to get out the tripod. It's 18" across. Kempas end grain enlargement. This is my favorite wood pic out of the 10's of thousands I have taken.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## DKMD (Apr 4, 2020)

Curly kempas? Is that why the pores undulate?


----------



## phinds (Apr 4, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Curly kempas? Is that why the pores undulate?


No, I think it's embedded branches. The grain is not wavy and the face is not curly. (NOTE: curly does not require wavy grain, I just thought I'd mention the absence of both)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 4, 2020)

Here's where I'm NOT quarantined. We're considered "essential"

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2020)

Lately I spend a lot of time sitting here.


 
And looking across my shop and contemplating what I want to do next. I have no shortage of things that need to be done. But besides that, this is my happy place, i just love being in my shop. The world and all of its troubles just fades away............

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 4, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Here's where I'm NOT quarantined. We're considered "essential"
> 
> View attachment 183959


Holy crap! You’d better wash that vehicle. That there’s my tax dollars.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 4, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> But besides that, this is my happy place, i just love being in my shop. The world and all of its troubles just fades away............


I know what you mean! Mine too! Kicked back and took a 30 minute nap in mine today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2020)

I'll be right here, sorry, no pics allowed of the inside

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 4, 2020)

Been trying to limit travel to 2,400 square miles, or less.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 5, 2020)

When not at work. That said my work has not slowed down hardly at all.



 
@Mike1950

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## drycreek (Apr 5, 2020)

Watching the water go by, being I no longer have a shop but not a bad place to be quarantined.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 5, 2020)

Helping the wife with her obsession

Reactions: Like 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 5, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Helping the wife with her obsession
> 
> View attachment 184080


You mean you actually have that much space that doesn’t have wood stacked in it!? You’re not trying hard enough.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 5, 2020)

She's the boss so she tells him where he can and cannot put wood

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 5, 2020)

If not in the house, I’m in the shop, or I’m upstairs from the shop. We stayed in this space for about 1-1/2 yr while building our house. Before retiring I worked from the “office space” in first shot. Now it’s just an extension of the shop or another place visitors can stay or be quarantined! I basically just spun in my office chair and took pics going full circle.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 5, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> You mean you actually have that much space that doesn’t have wood stacked in it!? You’re not trying hard enough.



I like eating.... 



Eric Rorabaugh said:


> She's the boss so she tells him where he can and cannot put wood

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 5, 2020)

Back deck. Yummy chicken!







and garden. Lots of nice veggies in a while.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 5, 2020)

rob3232 said:


> Back deck. Yummy chicken!
> 
> View attachment 184121
> 
> ...


Is that a Green Egg? I’ve got a Kamado Joe, love it and use it all year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 5, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Here's where I'm NOT quarantined. We're considered "essential"
> 
> View attachment 183959


Thank You!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 5, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Helping the wife with her obsession
> 
> View attachment 184080



We were thinking of gardening too. Only 7 more weeks of frost and we can plant...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 5, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> We were thinking of gardening too. Only 7 more weeks of frost and we can plant...


we have greenhouse


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 5, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> we have greenhouse



Sun is up around 6:20am and sets about 1:30 pm at our place. Neighbors house behind us is 200 feet higher in elevation and because of aspect get 6 more hours of sunlight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 5, 2020)

I bet they don’t plant themselves.


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 8, 2020)

This is where I’m quarantined at 5 days out of the week,and here the other 2. We live out in the country so my life hasn’t changed to much.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

